# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Наука побеждать от компании Logitech – обучающий семинар для продавцов-консультантов!

## Labs

Компания Logitech провела республиканский обучающий семинар для продавцов-консультантов в горнолыжном комплексе «Логойск». Наука побеждать – это не просто слоган геймерской линейки продукции Logitech, это – философия, которой компания придерживается во всем. И именно побеждать и быть первыми в ежедневной «борьбе» за покупателей учили тренера обучающего семинара.

Участники съехались на мероприятие со всей Беларуси: ни долгая дорога для иногородних, ни ранний подъем для минчан не остановили ребят – 50 продавцов со всех уголков страны провели целый день на семинаре, постигая новые вершины в искусстве презентации и продажи девайсов Logitech.

Никита Сафроновов, технический специалист компьютерного клуба «Тарантул», а в прошлом – известный геймер, который знает обо всех тонкостях игровых девайсов, рассказал участникам семинара о многочисленных нюансах игровых устройств Logitech. Геймеры – искушенные потребители. Чтобы продать им нужный аксессуар, необходимо владеть как можно большим количеством информации о них: в какие игры они играют, сколько часов в день проводят у монитора и какие требования предъявляют к игровым девайсам.

«Высокое качество игровой мыши является той гранью, которая отделяет успех от провала, поэтому вашему клиенту реально нужна ваша помощь в выборе мыши» – напутствовал всех присутствующих Никита.

Например, одна из последних новинок Logitech, мышь G402 Hyperion Fury – самая быстрая изо всех имеющихся на сегодняшний день игровых мышей, с технологией Fusion Engine Fury – идеальная мышка для шутеров. Она решает проблему, с которой сталкивалось большинство игроков FPS: несоответствие скорости движения мыши и скорости движений человека. Объединив ультрасовременную технологию оптического датчика с акселерометром и гироскопом, Fusion Engine обеспечивает отличную скорость отслеживания. Кроме того, мышь имеет 8 программируемых кнопок, 4 уровня чувствительности и 32-битный ARM процессор, что позволяет точно и надежно отслеживать 500 дюймов в секунду во время игры.
Благодаря подробным объяснениям Никиты, теперь каждый продавец знает, как правильно презентовать покупателям игровые устройства Logitech.

Наталья Тюшкевич, региональный представитель компании Logitech в Республике Беларусь, удивила всех участников семинара формой подачи новой информации. В результате, все участники разделились на десять команд по пять человек. Каждой команде достались три продукта из основной линейки компании. За полчаса ребятам нужно было подготовить выступление о девайсах, используя различные «подручные материалы»: как сами продукты, которые были выставлены на стенде, так и видеоролики, упаковки и распечатки. Во время десятиминутной презентации устройств команда должна была сообщить в своем рассказе технические характеристики, важность для покупателя и возможности и преимущества каждого девайса.

Команды оценивали своих соперников, выставляя отметки от 5 до 9, также у них была возможность задавать дополнительные вопросы. Ребята подошли к заданию творчески: некоторые устраивали целые спектакли, разыгрывая сценки с воображаемыми покупателями. Применяя полученные навыки и  опыт коллег на практике, продавцы, принявшие участие в игре, совершенно точно не оставят своих покупателей без компьютерных аксессуаров Logitech.

Особенно впечатляющими были выступления о последних новинках Logitech: клавиатуре К480, которая может подключаться к трем различным беспроводным Bluetooth устройствам одновременно, независимо от операционной системы, и мышке Logitech М280. Мышь имеет изогнутую форму для более естественного положения руки. Ассиметричная форма, широкое колесо прокрутки, которое упрощает просмотр страниц, а также наличие Logitech Advanced Optical Sensor обеспечивает повышенную точность и оперативность при работе с данным устройством. 

Бизнес-тренер Мария Щербина ломала стереотипы продавцов о том, что все люди одинаковые и хотят одного и того же. Правильные вопросы способны помочь консультанту узнать все о потребностях покупателя и в результате предоставить необходимый товар. Благодаря различным упражнениям, в ходе которых ребята прорабатывали ситуации, связанные с работой, каждый участник стал еще на один шаг ближе к своим клиентам. 

Уже традиционно официальная часть мероприятия закончилась тестированием. Стоит отметить, что все участники успешно прошли тест и получили сертификат, подтверждающий статус квалифицированных специалистов по продажам продукции Logitech. 

После такого продуктивного времяпровождения организаторы предоставили участникам семинара возможность поиграть в лазертаг и почувствовать себя настоящими участниками боевого сражения. Игроков ждал настоящий сюрприз: на улице пошел первый снег. Но даже такая внезапная перемена погоды не остановила ребят, которые облачились в специальную униформу и отправились покорять вершины горнолыжного комплекса. Два часа пролетели на одном дыхании: «красные» и «синие» успешно справились со своей спецоперацией. 

В конце вечера были подведены итоги дня: Наталья Тюшкевич вручила сертификаты и памятные призы участникам, а лучшей команде – еще и игровые мышки Logitech G400s. Кроме того, на протяжении всего дня участники семинара размещали фотографии в социальных сетях Instagram и Вконтакте с хэштегом #seminarlogitech. Победителем данного конкурса стал Максим Малаховский из г. Витебска, который активно размещал фотографии в своих аккаунтах, и буквально вел «прямую трансляцию» с места событий. В подарок Максим получил мышь из Logitech Global Fan Collection. 

Семинар Logitech стал еще одним шагом компании на пути повышения качества обслуживания покупателей и улучшения компетентности продавцов. 

Ролик о прошедшем мероприятии вы можете посмотреть по ссылке: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9RrHpgNvWw&feature=youtu.be

----------

